# Aqua theme



## @bou @n@ss (24 Février 2000)

Existe-t-il encore des sites proposant un thème aqua pour macOS 8.6 (en toute légalité, bien sûr .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2000)

Hello,
Avec Kaléidoscope le Théme Aqua est sur le dernier CD de SVM Mac
a+
sinon: http://www.pure-mac.com 
La bible des Downloads Apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2000)

le bonheur est ici : www.agccosprey.org/theme. 
Bon plongeons


----------



## Lonesome Boy (19 Mars 2000)

Ecrit-moi, j'en ai quelques-uns. Y'en en même un que j'ai modifié moi-même.
djs@worldonline.fr


----------

